# Remington 44 Revolver 1870 or so (original owner!)



## SouthRock (Nov 11, 2009)

I am going to try sending up some photos of my Remington 44. It was my great grandfather's gun. I think he got it new, not sure which year. It's been in my family ever since.
No markings on gun except for a C on the brass trigger guard. There was a cartouche on the grip, cant read it. 
The gun is 100% original as far as I know. Any idea of value? 
I want to research the gun and my granddad some more. Also find out more about my great uncle and namesake, who was partially undone my a Minnie ball at Seven Pines.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

FYI you need to use the "Embed this image" links on the Imageshack page, not "links to share this image" which are copies of the page address...


Given the family history involved...priceless...


----------



## SouthRock (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks, Bruce, for helping the clueless.


----------

